#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  > Malaysia Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Penang Blue Diamond Hotel Chulia Street

## dirtydog

The Blue Diamond Hotel is in the heart of the back packers area in George Town, it is set back in it's own grounds on Chulia Street, the grounds of this hotel are the best bit, the reason for this is this where Penangs Mexican food is served  :Smile:  they also have the Coco Island Restaurant here aswell but I didn't bother eating there.

They have communal rooms starting at about 8 Ringgit per night, have to admit I didn't have a look at them, but the idea of sharing a dormitory with several strangers wasn't one that appealed to me.

Anyway this lovely colored room was 26 Ringit per night, nope you didn't get a blanket or a sheet to cover yourself on the bed, got to admit I do like to be naked in bed but covered from mossies, but suprisingly I didn't get bitten by any.



The furniture, well the nicest thing you can say about it....... hmmm, nope can't think of anything offhand.



In room cold shower and sink, yes I did brave it, trouble is you don't get a towel or any soap, luckily I had soap but never bother taking a towel with me on my travels.



Communal toilets, yep and I even used one of them, made me feel a bit icky though.



For the money it is ok, the building and rooms are no more shabby than all the other cheap guesthouses in the area, plus the place was quiet so that helps with the old beauty sleep.

*Penang Visa Run Page
**Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

*Guests you need to be a member to view videos on this board.*

----------


## jizzybloke

Love the handbag DD.

----------


## daveboy

I do hope thats not coke on the table

----------


## watterinja

^^ His latest, revised version of 'bum-bag'.   :rofl:

----------


## Fabian

I see you still have the same girly type piece of luggage.

----------


## dirtydog

Lets get onto the best thing about Malaysia, yep the food, okay mornings I only ever eat beans on toast in Malaysia, but afternoons and evenings it has to be Mexican or Indian, the Mexican is called El Barrio Food, he is supposed to be open 5pm to midnite, after this little snack I went back before midnite for some more Mexican and he was closed, ended up with a big bag of Dorritos from the 7/11 which wasn't quite what I had planned  :Sad: 

This is my chicken quesadila, it was delicious and damn spicey, cost a whole 7 ringgit which is about 70baht.



Just have a look at that  :Smile: 



They have quite a bit of wild life in the grounds, not sure if this chicken was a friend of the one I had just eaten, they also have some fish ponds and birds there in cages.



I find this one hiding under my table.



Just have a look through their menu  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

El cheapo- no more than Los really.
How much is a beer now in Penang?

----------


## dirtydog

Here is a picture of the menu board for the Coco Island Travellers Corner.

Beer was around 7 Ringgit per bottle for small ones, quite a few of the places do like four big bottles for the price of 3.



The video is of the foyer of the Blue Diamond Hotel.

----------


## slimboyfat

i had a few beers and a bite to eat there last time i was in Penang for work.

I do like Chulia Street as it was where I used to hang out when I was on shore leave from British Esk

----------


## Jet Gorgon

That quesadilla looks great.

I always went to that Muslim Indian place. With Jim's Place on you left, it's up Chulia to the main drag and hang a left. A few shops down. The Indian in the basement of that big hotel of the right corner has good chow, too, but the aircon makes it like eating in Siberia.

----------


## dantilley

Chulia Street itself is pretty grim, guest houses are all very dirty and are usually run by very gruff and unfriendly Malaysians. Go round the corner though and you get some places of a decent standard - but generally prices are about 30&#37; more than Thailand for the same kind of standard.

Best food in that area is "A Passage Through India" on the main road opposite one of the ends of Chulia street, the end where the Oriental Hotel is (which is also a decent hotel, I believe, but it's always been full when I've been in Penang). About the only Indian restaurant I've been to in South East Asia that matches the standards of Indian restaurants in the UK.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ Is that the trendy place with the reception desk and dining at the back?

----------


## dirtydog

Passage Thru India on Penang Street, more Here.

On the corner of Chulia and Penang Road was the Taj Mahal which has gone and the Nasi Kandar which is still Here

----------

